# The Benefits of Berries



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

I have heard how good for me they are before- but I think it's still good to read again.

Blueberry pancakes? Yum 




> The Benefits of Berries
> Red, Black & Blue are Berry Good for You!
> 
> Scientists have discovered that berries have some of the highest antioxidant levels of any fresh fruits. Raspberries, for example, contain an especially high level of antioxidants—three times more than kiwis and 10 times more than tomatoes.
> ...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 8, 2009)

I loooooove berries! And yes, blueberry pancakes are da bomb!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

I love all berries but blue one..I have tried to like them but something about the taste turns me off..I have wild blackberries growing by my house and each summer I make sure I get my fill of them...


----------

